# infested with worms



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

my tank is infested with worms... (90 GAL, FOWLR)
they are all over, I found one the other day when I was replacing the filter pad on the wet/dry and I tought it wasn't a big deal, but now they are all over.
so far the fish seems to be ok.
I see them coming out from the sand every night, and they swim all over the place... disgusting...
their color is white and grey. They are from very tiny to I'll say 3/8"...
what you guys think??? whats the best way to get rid of this plague?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Worms in a marine tank are most certainly not a plague. Worms are part of the "live" in Live Rock. If you have any way of posting a pic, it would be helpful in identifying your worms. There are a good number of different worms it could be.

Here is a valuable resource. http://www.wetwebmedia.com/worms.htm 

Go there. Read further.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

My first question has to be how much and how often are you feeding the tank? Also, how often are you doing water changes, what is the nitrate level before a water change? Most worm explosions are due to increased food for them... 
As was stated, a pic to identify them would help alot. Chances are they are basically harmless, but figuring out what caused the explosion would be the easiest way to keep them under control.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Pictures will help everyone help you so can you post one?


----------

